# Looking for RP partner (long or short tearm)



## Jmuddee (Sep 23, 2018)

Just like it says I'm looking for an RP partner I primarily do nsfw I am also mainly a Dom but I can play sub as well but better as a Dom but as I said I can do both 

If interested just message me so I can send you my discord name


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 24, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2018)

Me


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 14, 2018)

Bump still looking


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Oct 15, 2018)

Greetings, can i join?


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 15, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Greetings, can i join?


Of course


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Oct 15, 2018)

How can i join? Discord? PM?


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 15, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> How can i join? Discord? PM?


My discord is muddee#3643


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Oct 15, 2018)

okay, i'll add you when i leave the office ^^


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey kinda inexperienced but interested


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 15, 2018)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Hey kinda inexperienced but interested


Cool ^^


----------

